# Raintree and Diamond



## quiltergal (Jul 1, 2009)

I know everybody is pissed at Raintree right now (I don't blame you I'm a little PO'd myself about the special assessment) BUT I thought I would share a little good news.  I was able to get 2 weeks in Feb. 2010 on Maui at the Ka'anapli Beach Resort.  Diamond released the inventory to Raintree on Monday.  One of the guides I worked with early on when I first started calling about it back in January basically babysat my request and as soon as the inventory showed up grabbed my weeks for me.  So the Diamond inventory is out there.  Give em a call.


----------



## JoeMid (Jul 2, 2009)

quiltergal said:


> I know everybody is pissed at Raintree right now (I don't blame you I'm a little PO'd myself about the special assessment) BUT I thought I would share a little good news.  I was able to get 2 weeks in Feb. 2010 on Maui at the Ka'anapli Beach Resort.  Diamond released the inventory to Raintree on Monday.  One of the guides I worked with early on when I first started calling about it back in January basically babysat my request and as soon as the inventory showed up grabbed my weeks for me.  So the Diamond inventory is out there.  Give em a call.


Well, it's long gone from THE Club members access so this just goes to prove that DRI does what they want with whatever inventory they have, who knows whether that was developer inventory they gave up to Raintree or whether it was Club inventory they were secretly holding back?


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 2, 2009)

JoeMid said:


> Well, it's long gone from THE Club members access so this just goes to prove that DRI does what they want with whatever inventory they have, who knows whether that was developer inventory they gave up to Raintree or whether it was Club inventory they were secretly holding back?



JoeMid,

As a Club member I looked it up a second ago and was able to pull up KBC one bedrooms in February. The problem is that I never see 2 bedrooms available.


----------



## JoeMid (Jul 2, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> JoeMid,
> 
> As a Club member I looked it up a second ago and was able to pull up KBC one bedrooms in February. The problem is that I never see 2 bedrooms available.


Cool!  There are so very few 2BRs.


----------



## quiltergal (Jul 2, 2009)

I should have said the *only* availability to Raintree members are 1 bedroom units.  Whatever!  For 2 weeks on Maui I can make a 1 bedroom work.


----------

